# Car left in my parking space. Should i report them?



## feebee (2 Jul 2007)

Apologies if this is in the wrong forum. Basically there has been a car parked in one of my (marked) parking spaces for a week now. It's pretty much a junker of a yoke, and seems to have just been left there (havent seen anyone coming or going in the week its been there).

Phoned the gardai to see if i am entitled to ring and have it clamped/towed, but apparently because its not stolen/has valid number plates all they can do is call out to the owner and ask them to move it.

Am a bit recluctant to do this as i'm living there on my own, and i assume the owner will know it's me who called the gardai.... don't want to start causing any agro for myself. Also, feel a bit petty calling the gardai on them... then again it's my space and clearly marked so i'm well within my rights.
Any advice?

ETA i asked the gardai for the owners address so i could call in myself and ask them to move it but they can't give it out.


----------



## babaduck (2 Jul 2007)

If it has an insurance disc, call the insurer & ask them to notify the owner that it will be clamped & towed.  If the tax is up, ring the gardai back... they'll only act if it's not taxed


----------



## Eeyore (2 Jul 2007)

Assuming that the space is in the car park of an apartment building then you need to contact the management company about this. They may have a contact with a clamping company though if this is the case there should be signs displayed saying that clamping is in operation. Since its a private car park the guards have no role here unless the car is stolen. If there is no clamping then you should at least be able to get the management company to put stickers on the car.


----------



## z108 (2 Jul 2007)

Isnt this trespass ? 

Unscrew the number plates and the gardai will have to move it straight away.


My guess is the car has been dumped and noone will jump out from behind a bush and stop you taking the number plates off.


----------



## bacchus (2 Jul 2007)

babaduck said:


> If it has an insurance disc, call the insurer & ask them to notify the owner that it will be clamped & towed.


 
Why would an insurance co. bother tracking somebody for illegal parking?


----------



## Towger (2 Jul 2007)

feebee said:


> Basically there has been a car parked in one of my (marked) parking spaces for a week now.



The Guards will have no interest in an out of date tax, or missing number plates, if the car is on private property. The OP sounds as if the car is on private property. 

Or in the words of our local Garda on abandoned cars on private property:
"Removed the number plates, push it out onto a public road and ring up the local Co Co complaining about it. It will be gone in 2 or 3 days."


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

Why would the local authority remove abandoned vehicles from private property?


----------



## Towger (2 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Why would the local authority remove abandoned vehicles from private property?



Please read post again!


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

I was referring to your post above which, by my reading, implied that the _LA_ might remove an abandoned vehicle from private property.


----------



## Satanta (2 Jul 2007)

Towger said:


> "Removed the number plates, *push it out onto a public road* and ring up the local Co Co complaining about it. It will be gone in 2 or 3 days."


I believe Towger was referring to the section in bold.


- This seems like terrible advice to come from a Garda.


----------



## ubiquitous (2 Jul 2007)

Towger said:


> "Remove the number plates, push it out onto a public road and ring up the local Co Co complaining about it. It will be gone in 2 or 3 days."



Crazy advice. You could get done yourself for dumping the car if anyone saw you doing this. And rightly so in my opinion...


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

I missed the "push into the public road" bit of that crazy advice.


----------



## kiwijbob (2 Jul 2007)

Ring your LA, they will (fingal do) have a section for dealing 
with abandoned cars.  I had reason to call them last 
year, they told me they'd post a letter to the owner 
(you need to give them the reg plate) and if there 
wasn't a response within 3 weeks they'd take the car 
and dump it - worked like a charm 

[broken link removed]


----------



## sarahfleming (2 Jul 2007)

..


----------



## sarahfleming (2 Jul 2007)

If you get the number plate i.e 97 D or 97 C, etc and send it to the relevant motor taxion authority for that county giving the reason that you need to know the owners name and address for them to remove the car then the authority will give you the name and address details for a charge of, I think €6


----------



## KalEl (2 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I missed the "push into the public road" bit of that crazy advice.


 
I too have heard gardai giving that advice...it is crazy, but only as crazy as being unable to have a car moved from your own designated parking space.


----------



## z107 (2 Jul 2007)

How would you push a car with the handbrake on? - Would you have to bust into the car first?

Maybe you could drag it away with another car.


----------



## feebee (3 Jul 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Been back to Gardai who told me to contact Fingal coco. They won't do anything as the car is on private property. Management company are going to put a sticker on the car and try and get the owners address to tell them to move it.... but since they havent been near the car in over a week not much help!

Checked last night and no tax, insurance or NCT on the car, so looks like its just been dumped and left. Am   to say the least!


----------



## z108 (3 Jul 2007)

Is there any legal difference between illegal dumping of rubbish on your land and dumping a  unwanted car ?

My advice is take the number plates off then call the guards who will then remove it.


----------



## muffinsda (3 Jul 2007)

feebee said:


> Checked last night and no tax, insurance or NCT on the car,



Then ring the guards again, they will remove it! Didn't they say they would if it doesn't have proper paperwork displaying on it?


----------



## feebee (3 Jul 2007)

Nope they said once it's not stolen they can't do anything! Ringing them here now, they must be all gone on an early lunch


----------



## Gabriel (3 Jul 2007)

To the OP.

There is an obvious solution to this...which is to ring your management company and make it their problem. You paid for that parking space and you can't use it. Give them the details of the car etc and tell them you expect to be able to use it again by such and such a date. The details in relation to how they get it moved aren't your problem. Don't take any s**t from them. Just tell them they need to do it.


----------



## SOM42 (3 Jul 2007)

muffinsda said:


> Then ring the guards again, they will remove it! Didn't they say they would if it doesn't have proper paperwork displaying on it?


 
Why would the guards be bothered with this.  It's surely not a police matter.  The car is obviously just dumped on private property and it's up to the owner of the property/management co to remove it.


----------



## ATgirl (4 Jul 2007)

I had a car parked outside my house for 6 weeks, it had been abandoned by occupants of house next door who had seemingly left the car when they moved out.  it had no tax or nct and was on a public road.  rang the guards, they told me they'd contact the Local Authority and report it.  After 3 weeks of hearing nothing and the car still there, I rang the LA and hey presto the car was gone 1 week later, after it seemed they sent a letter to the owner (they had put a letter under the windscreen wipers, which I presume they sent a copy of to the owner).  I know that this one was slightly different because it was a public road so thats why the LA got involved, but the guards should be able to remove a car if its not got the proper documentation on it.  they should be able to trace the car back to the owner by the reg. no.


----------



## feebee (4 Jul 2007)

Well it seems the guards must have called into the owner cos the car is now gone. Either that or it was a huge coincidence!


----------

